# BEST 10 gallon filter???? NEW TANK, need info on cycling :s



## ReeseInPieces (Jul 31, 2013)

Long story short I almost boiled my fish with a mini heater so I decided to get bigger tanks. Bought two ten gallon tanks with heaters but unfortunately no filters so whats the best filter I could get? Something with an easy current? Also It would be great to know a bit about cycling the tanks. How long will it take?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

There isn't really the _best _filter, every filter has pros and cons. 

I think an AquaClear 20 will be great for your tank; it's not _that _rough of a current. It's adjustable, and I have the 30 version. Does it's job well. ^.^ Either that, or a Hagen sponge filter will do just fine. As for cycling, you can just check the stickies in sub-forums. There's a sticky on this sub-forum that you posted on.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I have an Aqueon Quietflow20 in my ten gallon sorority and I LOVE it. It's super quiet and although it has a bit of a current, it can be easily baffled. I prefer a stronger current in my sorority to help break up squabbles haha. My fish handle it just fine~

Cycling... there are several stickies about it. After you take a look, if you have specific questions, maybe we can help you a bit more.


----------



## ReeseInPieces (Jul 31, 2013)

I need the best filter for a divided tank, I heard mixed reviews for undergravel filters and I don't even know what a power filter is or what the difference is. I'm absolutely clueless when it comes to this stuff...


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

UGF's are old-tech and ultimately a nuisance and finicky to operate. A power filter uses a motor-driven impeller to circulate the water.

A lot of us recommend sponge filters for Betta because they're quiet, low-current and foolproof. These are top-of-the-line sponge filters along with an article on how they work: Aquarium Sponge Filter | ATI | Bio Filters & Replacement Hydro Sponges

And here's the sponge filter thread: SPONGE FILTERS: Why and How


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

I votes Sponge filter just because that's what I like

rick


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I've switched all my 10g & 5g tanks to sponge filters. They're easily adjusted flow wise, don't take up a lot of room & my Bettas have absolutely no problem with the current. They also look better IMO, no big black thing taking up space on the tank wall & I think they're quieter.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

I have two sponge filters in mine. Light current and my water is crystal clear all the time.


----------



## ReeseInPieces (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm just concerned about space issues as well as efficiency, I was thinking maybe two mini HOB filters on each side because it will be divided?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

A slick way to handle a divided tank is to use two dividers with the heater and filter between them.

---evens out the heat/filtration
---hard to see through
---hard to jump
---economical
---hides the plumbing

You can cycle in less than two weeks using live nitrifying bacteria from an established tank or bottled bacteria like Tetra Safestart. You can cycle in less than two months by waiting for the bacteria to fall out of the air into your tank. 

For a 10g tank, you can more easily cycle with fish-in. Then it doesn't make any difference how long it takes; your fish are home.


----------



## ReeseInPieces (Jul 31, 2013)

That sounds like a great idea.. Maybe I will do that thanks for the advice!


----------



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

If you just doing bettas how about no filter? I have my betta in a ten gallon. I just do two 50 percent water changes a week. Keeps nitrates and ammonia at zero.


----------



## FirstBetta (Jun 14, 2013)

Ditto on sponge filters in the 5 & 10 gal tanks.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

I actually use two mini HOB filters for my 3-way divided tank. Both filters are sitting on a divider so that it sucks water from the first compartment, empties into the second compartment, gets sucked from the second compartment by the second filter and empties into the third compartment. My heater is in the middle.

Not my picture, but this is where I got the idea from.


----------

